# Seriously thinking of getting another puppy



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Since I found out Lexi's best friend is moving I've thought of getting another dog. At first it wasn't very serious but after my brother cancelled his wedding (I know sounds bad) I got a little more serious (don't have to spend money on brides maid dress). Over the weekend I thought about it some more and got a lot more serious about it. Well I was talking to my mom last night about my taxes (she's doing them for me). She isn't done yet but so far I'm getting back $863 from federal. Hmm? I think I might start calling breeders. 

Can anyone recommend a good breeder in the midwest? I don't have enough money to spend more than $1,000 (dang that'a a lot). 

There are 2 IA breeders on the American Maltese Association website:
Cuttell, Barbara
Bar-Tell Maltese
4065 200th Avenue
Spencer, IA 51301-7530

Sweet, Joy
622 N. First Street
Cherokee, IA 51012

There are also some in Illinois:
Bingham-Porter, Sandy
Seabreeze Maltese
Charleston, IL

Filson, Cheryl
Cher-Chien Maltese
206 S. Fordham
Aurora, IL 60506

Hauptman, Tammy
Tamar's Maltese
14892 Waterman Road
DeKalb, IL 60115

Martin, Daryl
Highland Park, IL

And 1 in Nebraska:
Dillon, Lucille M.
Cherubwim's Maltese
316 S. Chestnut Street
Kimball, NE 69145


----------



## k/c mom

I had heard the name Tammy Hauptman so I went to her site http://www.jvlnet.com/~thauptman/

To her credit, she has collaborated with Tonia from Rhapsody and has some gorgeous champion malts. However, she needs to update her "Recommended Breeders" link though as she still has Hollybelles on there!









She also breeds Yorkies.

I'd call her for sure.


----------



## Pippinsmom

Without getting into any details...I would probably strike Daryl Martin in IL from your list. Believe me....you will be better off...if you want a further explanation PM me. You may want to try Cheryl Filson....she had 2 dogs in the show this past weekend and they were absolutely spectacular. I have also heard some really good thing about Tammy Hauptman. Keep us posted how it goes!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Thanks for the help! I'm trying to put together a list of breeders to call. So any help is greatly appreciated. Oh, also any help with questions to ask the breeders would be great.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 28 2005, 11:35 AM
> *Thanks for the help!  I'm trying to put together a list of breeders to call.  So any help is greatly appreciated.  Oh, also any help with questions to ask the breeders would be great.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38480*


[/QUOTE]

I believe JMM posted something about what to ask breeders..... I'll try to find it...


----------



## sheila2182

Wish I could help,but my breeder as since retired.Good luck finding your new fluffbutt.I do believe the fluffbutt fever has gotton alot of us on SM!!!!


----------



## denise&chico

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! another baby i cant wait!


----------



## k/c mom

I did find Jackie's (JMM) post regarding questions to ask breeders.. here it is:

"Important things to ask the breeder:

1. Do they show their dogs? Can they tell you about the dogs in the pedigrees, their show records, their structural strengths and weaknesses?

2. Do they know of a history of liver shunt or MVD in the lines? Epilepsy? Luxating patellas? 

3. Do they require spay/neuter?

4. Do they insist the pup remain with them until 12 weeks of age?

5. Do they require if you can ever not keep the dog that it must be returned to them?

6. What type of situation was the pup raised in? 

If they are on the USDA list, then they probably are not a reputable, responsible breeder but instead a large-scale breeding for profit operation.

A relationship with your pup's breeder should last a lifetime. The breeder should welcome you to call them if you at any time have a question. They should want to hear how the puppy is doing. Really, what you get when you go to a reputable breeder is someone who is always there when you have a question or concern, a mentor in pet ownership. It is definately worth it to find a reputable, responsible breeder to have that relationship. "


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Ok the Nebraska one is out. It is over 8 hours away!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Thanks, KC's Mom!

I just checked the USDA list and none of the breeders I posted are on the list.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 28 2005, 12:13 PM
> *Thanks, KC's Mom!
> 
> I just checked the USDA list and none of the breeders I posted are on the list.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38491*


[/QUOTE]
That's good! If they are members of AMA they shouldn't be on the list. To be an AMA member they are not supposed to sell to re-sellers. Here is the Code of Ethics...http://www.americanmaltese.org/

*Code of Ethics - American Maltese Association*

1. As a member of the American Maltese Association, I will breed to the ideals of the Maltese standard and will act in accordance to the objectives and purposes of the AMA. I will abide by and uphold the principles of the Club's Constitution and this code of Ethics.

2. I will keep alert for and endeavor to control or eradicate inherited problems that are particular to my breed. I will strive to screen my breeding stock for hereditary problems.

3. If any of my Maltese need to be euthanized, it will be done in a most humane manner by a veterinarian. It will not be done at a dog pound, humane society, or experimental lab, nor will they be left alive at any of these places.

4. I will provide adequate diet and exercise, and veterinary care and supervision during gestation, whelping and lactation.

*5. I will not knowingly deal with dog wholesalers, retailers, or unethical dog breeders, not supply dogs for raffles, "give away" prizes, or other such projects.*

6. I will keep accurate breeding and stud records as required by AKC.

7. My puppies will receive quality health care and nutrition. They will be handled regularly, properly socialized, and accustomed to human contact.

8. I will not sell a puppy before it has been given a veterinarian health examination and has received at least one inoculation against distemper, hepatitis and parvo. A puppy will remain in my possession until at least 12 weeks of age.

9. I will provide pet buyers with written details on feeding, general care and nutrition and a health record with data on veterinary attention.

10. I will provide limited registration on puppies sold as pets or have signed spay-neuter agreements.

11. I will not speak with dishonor of another member or seek to impair the reputation of another breeder. I will be courteous and helpful to people who contact me regarding dog information.

12. While staying in a hotel/motel during specialty shows and all-breed shows, I will obey the rules, regulations and policies pertaining to dogs. Upon proof of violations, I assume the risk of suspension from the AMA with a letter of grievance filed with the AKC recommending disciplinary action.

13. I understand that failure to comply with this Code of Ethics will subject me to possible suspension or expulsion from the AMA.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Just a question....maybe an ignorant one...









Lexi'smom said she can't spend over 1000.00 on a new pup...some of these that you have mentioned have show dogs etc....
My question is...

Is it possible to find a "QUALITY" breeder with show quality like dogs for less than that? Especially females?

Next question...why are females still more expensive from the reputable breeders that won't sell them to you without a spay/neuter contract anyway?

Like I said, maybe ignorant questions..but I don't mind letting people know that I am often "uninfomed"...


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 28 2005, 01:43 PM
> *Just a question....maybe an ignorant one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi'smom said she can't spend over 1000.00 on a new pup...some of these that you have mentioned have show dogs etc....
> My question is...
> 
> Is it possible to find a "QUALITY" breeder with show quality like dogs for less than that? Especially females?
> 
> Next question...why are females still more expensive from the reputable breeders that won't sell them to you without a spay/neuter contract anyway?
> 
> Like I said, maybe ignorant questions..but I don't mind letting people know that I am often "uninfomed"...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38505*


[/QUOTE]

I think she might be able to get one for $1,200-$1,500... but it would be a male. Females from the top breeders are $2,000-3,000 and more. Rhapsody's males are from $1,500-2,500. She has one now on her site for $2,000. But she's a top tier breeder. There are probably less famous ones that are less. 

Can't help you with your other question... Back when I was on MO Larry Stanberry of Divine gave a wonderful explanation of why females cost more than males. If you can get on MO you might want to do a search.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 28 2005, 01:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tlunn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 28 2005, 01:43 PM
> *Just a question....maybe an ignorant one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi'smom said she can't spend over 1000.00 on a new pup...some of these that you have mentioned have show dogs etc....
> My question is...
> 
> Is it possible to find a "QUALITY" breeder with show quality like dogs for less than that? Especially females?
> 
> Next question...why are females still more expensive from the reputable breeders that won't sell them to you without a spay/neuter contract anyway?
> 
> Like I said, maybe ignorant questions..but I don't mind letting people know that I am often "uninfomed"...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38505*
Click to expand...

I think she might be able to get one for $1,200-$1,500... but it would be a male. Females from the top breeders are $2,000-3,000 and more.

Can't help you with your other question... Back when I was on MO Larry Stanberry of Divine gave a wonderful explanation of why females cost more than males. If you can get on MO you might want to do a search.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38512
[/B][/QUOTE]


I thought they were more expensive b/c they could have the babies..and then of course demand is probably higher for them...but I don't know that for sure.
I don't get on MO anymore...I will just see if someone here knows the answer.
Thanks!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

One of the breeders in IA (Barbara Cuttell from Bar-Tell Maltese) had a maltese win something at the 1999 national Maltese speciality show. It was a Reserved Winners Dog. I know nothing about dog shows so I don't know what that means. The dogs name is Bar-Tell With Reasonable Doubt. It is owned by Barbara and Tammy Simon.


----------



## Toby's Mom

:new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Feb 28 2005, 03:20 PM
> *Traci, if I remember correctly, someone explained why females are more expensive and if all boiled down to supply and demand.  Since most litters usually have one female and most people want the female, well you get the picture.
> 
> In my opinion, reputable breeders require that you have your pup spayed/neutered, so once the procedure is done there really is no difference.   That's why I can't see spending more money on a female.  I can tell you that Toby is just as affectionate, if not more than a female.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38540*


[/QUOTE]

I agree about males... I don't know why people spend the extra $ for a female. A neutered male is an awesome companion... Catcher is so affectionate ... a lot more affectionate than Kallie, who is more of a tomboy than he is.


----------



## littlepeanut

Oooh!! Lexi's mom, I wish we lived closer so we could do this search together!!!! I have no knowledge of the breeders in your area, but I wish you and Lexi the best of luck in finding a little fluffer!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Good luck on your search, littlepeanut! 

It sounds like I'm going to have a 3 1/2 hr - 8hr drive to the breeders. I'm going to start calling this week. I'm hoping one of the breeders in Iowa will work out. If not maybe one of the breeders by Chicago. I really don't want to drive all the way to southern IL or western NE.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Question for all those people with more than 1 dog who use crates: Do you have seperate crates or do you have 1 large crate? I already have a MidWest 24" D x 21" H x 18" W crate. I was thinking of getting a 2nd one. But was wondering if instead I should get a larger crate with a divider. I don't know. Got plenty of time but I would appreciate any advice you could give me.


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 28 2005, 05:17 PM
> *Question for all those people with more than 1 dog who use crates: Do you have  seperate crates or do you have 1 large crate?  I already have a MidWest 24" D x 21" H x 18" W crate.  I was thinking of getting a 2nd one.  But was wondering if instead I should get a larger crate with a divider.  I don't know.  Got plenty of time but I would appreciate any advice you could give me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38606*


[/QUOTE]
I was thinking about that too. K/C's mom has 2 put next to each other, and if I do get another pup, I think that's what I'll do. I have the size crate that you have now too, so I'd probably just get another the same size and use the divider panel to make it the right size while the pup grows. Just my opinion, but I think the pups might want to have some private time away from each other every once in a while.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Yeah that was what I was thinking orginally. Plus I already have a divider for that size one.

Ok, can anyone find the Midwest Life Stages: Puppy Crate (Model 1624PC) on the internet for less then $50 (PetSmart price)? Thanks for the help.


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 28 2005, 05:31 PM
> *Yeah that was what I was thinking orginally.  Plus I already have a divider for that size one.
> 
> Ok, can anyone find the Midwest Life Stages: Puppy Crate (Model 1624PC) on the internet for less then $50 (PetSmart price)?  Thanks for the help.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38613*


[/QUOTE]
I know it's still early in your pup search but, I just did a froogle.com check on the crate for you and ebay is the best bet. All the others were just about $50+shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=20745

the shipping is only $10!!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Awww how exciting!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Feb 28 2005, 05:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lexi's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 28 2005, 05:31 PM
> *Yeah that was what I was thinking orginally.  Plus I already have a divider for that size one.
> 
> Ok, can anyone find the Midwest Life Stages: Puppy Crate (Model 1624PC) on the internet for less then $50 (PetSmart price)?  Thanks for the help.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38613*
Click to expand...

I know it's still early in your pup search but, I just did a froogle.com check on the crate for you and ebay is the best bet. All the others were just about $50+shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=20745

the shipping is only $10!!!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38615
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I love that it opens on top, too. That is a fabulous feature. During the night, Catcher is back and forth between his crate and my bed and I'm always afraid that I have not latched the gate completely since it is dark and I am half asleep... I may have to get one of these! The price is fantastic.. what a great resource!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Thanks, littlepeanut! I book marked it for future use.


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 28 2005, 05:48 PM
> *Thanks, littlepeanut!  I book marked it for future use.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38625*


[/QUOTE]
Happy to help!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Well I called some breeders last night. I really, really like Barbara Cuttell. She shows, only has 3-4 litters a year between her 6 female maltese, home raises the puppies. She said she is a AMA mentor and might check out this site. Her females are $1500 (little more than I want to spend). I might drive up and check her out in April when she has a litter. She had me email her my list of questions and she is going to answer them for me. She is also going to email me pics of her dogs and of past puppies.

I tried calling Cheryl Filson (Cher-Chien Maltese) but the number is disconnected. So I emailed her. I then did a search on google for her name and found out she used to co-own a dog with Jennifer Siliski. I think I will cross her off my list.

I couldn't get a hold of Tammy Hauptman last night, so I emailed her this morning.

I did get a hold of Seabreeze Maltese but they only have 1 female and she has show potential. If they do sell her she is going to be like $2200 (way more than I can afford).

Joy Sweet has a litter coming at the end of the month. All of the females are spoken for. Males will be $1000.

I need to get a hold of Luciller Dillon yet.


----------



## Ladysmom

Wow! You're a woman on a mission! How exciting!


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 1 2005, 01:13 PM
> *Well I called some breeders last night.  I really, really like Barbara Cuttell.  She shows, only has 3-4 litters a year between her 6 female maltese, home raises the puppies.  She said she is a AMA mentor and might check out this site.  Her females are $1500 (little more than I want to spend).  I might drive up and check her out in April when she has a litter.  She had me email her my list of questions and she is going to answer them for me.  She is also going to email me pics of her dogs and of past puppies.
> 
> I tried calling Cheryl Filson (Cher-Chien Maltese) but the number is disconnected.  So I emailed her.  I then did a search on google for her name and found out she used to co-own a dog with Jennifer Siliski.  I think I will cross her off my list.
> 
> I couldn't get a hold of Tammy Hauptman last night, so I emailed her this morning.
> 
> I did get a hold of Seabreeze Maltese but they only have 1 female and she has show potential.  If they do sell her she is going to be like $2200 (way more than I can afford).
> 
> Joy Sweet has a litter coming at the end of the month.  All of the females are spoken for.  Males will be $1000.
> 
> I need to get a hold of Luciller Dillon yet.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38964*


[/QUOTE]
what is the average size of these pups?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

The Bar-Tell pups usually mature to around 5lbs. Some get a little bigger and some are a little smaller, but most are around 5lbs.


----------



## msmagnolia

There has been a very interesting discussion of Cheryl on another site. It was mentioned about her co-owing the dog with JS. Many, many people wrote in to defend her and the consensus seemed to be that she was sucked in, like a lot of other people. You might want to get more info before marking her off. PM if you want more specifics on what was said.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Ok, sorry to $itch but this kind of torked me off. I just got an email response from Cheryl Filson. 
"I am sorry, but I do not answer lists of questions. I much prefer chit chatting and being able to both learn about each other."

Then she gives me her number, which is different than the number on the AMA website. I emailed her back to let her know that the number was wrong.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 1 2005, 04:00 PM
> *Ok, sorry to $itch but this kind of torked me off.  I just got an email response from Cheryl Filson.
> "I am sorry, but I do not answer lists of questions.  I much prefer chit chatting and being able to both learn about each other."
> 
> Then she gives me her number, which is different than the number on the AMA website.  I emailed her back to let her know that the number was wrong.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38988*


[/QUOTE]

I would consider this to be a red flag, because she could answer your questions and then suggest that you speak by phone to follow up. 

If she won't respond to your questions and just want to chit chat, she may be trying to control the conversation and avoid giving you direct answers. I like to get my direct answers first and then decide if _I_ want to follow up with a conversation.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Yeah I was kind of like "WHAT!". The "I don't answer lists of questions" kind of pissed me off. Between that response and the JS association I think I will pass on this breeder.

Oh, and I did try calling her. But its not my problem that the number she has listed on the AMA is wrong. So the only way I could contact her is via email.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Has anyone heard of these 2 breeders:

McConnell Jerry Lea
K. C. Fantasia Maltese
14710 Hadley Street
Overland Park, KS
66223-2102

Shoemaker, Cheryl Dawn
Babydoll Maltese
5607 Richards Drive
Shawnee, KS 66216


----------



## msmagnolia

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom+Mar 1 2005, 02:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lexi's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 1 2005, 04:00 PM
> *Ok, sorry to $itch but this kind of torked me off.  I just got an email response from Cheryl Filson.
> "I am sorry, but I do not answer lists of questions.  I much prefer chit chatting and being able to both learn about each other."
> 
> Then she gives me her number, which is different than the number on the AMA website.  I emailed her back to let her know that the number was wrong.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38988*
Click to expand...

I would consider this to be a red flag, because she could answer your questions and then suggest that you speak by phone to follow up. 

If she won't respond to your questions and just want to chit chat, she may be trying to control the conversation and avoid giving you direct answers. I like to get my direct answers first and then decide if _I_ want to follow up with a conversation.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38991
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree that the response was a bit curt. I don't find it unusual that she would not want to take the time to answer a long list of questions. 2 of the breeders that I spoke with are VERY well know maltese breeders. You would all recognize the names. I sent a detailed letter when I made my initial inquiry. I told about my family situation, what we were looking for, history with pets, etc. They, and everyone else, responded that they usually get an emailing asking if puppies are available with no information included. Both of these breeders thanked me for including so much information, but said that they would want all further conversation to be via the telephone, rather than email. If they are truly worried about the placement of their maltese puppies, then maybe they get a better feel in a voice to voice conversation.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Oh, I don't have a problem calling breeders. In fact that is what I tried to do but the number she had listed on AMA was wrong so the only way to contact her was by email. I would have prefered she answer questions and then ask me to call her. I just didn't like the way she responded.


----------



## nataliecmu

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 1 2005, 03:00 PM
> *Ok, sorry to $itch but this kind of torked me off.  I just got an email response from Cheryl Filson.
> "I am sorry, but I do not answer lists of questions.  I much prefer chit chatting and being able to both learn about each other."
> Then she gives me her number, which is different than the number on the AMA website.  I emailed her back to let her know that the number was wrong.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38988*


[/QUOTE]

Who says that? That is weird.


----------



## Ladysmom

I agree with Ms. Magnolia. One of the signs of a reputable breeder is that they are very, very fussy about where one of their babies is placed. They are calling the shots, not the potential buyer. I can see where they would not want to waste their time on answering a bunch of questions from someone they don't even know. It is much easier to get to know someone from a conversation. 

It works the same way in rescue. Rescue groups are just as picky (maybe even more) and they are also in charge. They will not even talk to you until you fill out an adoption application. Then, if you meet their basic qualifications, phone or face to face interviews and home visits are done. 

Of course, it's important to have a good feeling about a potential breeder, but don't discount the ones who interview YOU, not vice versa. It may not be a matter of attitude, but genuine care and concern for their precious puppies.


----------



## littlepeanut

Don't feel bad Lexi's mom!! I spoke with the most EVIL breeder last night. Just unecessary what she said to me. What a waste of time that was for me. She really just turned off any interest I had in buying a pup from her. 

Good luck on your search!!! I have more puppy phone calls to make today. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Pippinsmom

The email was a little curt...but I probably wouldn't read too much into it. The big IKC show in downtown Chicago was this past weekend and a TON of people were there. There were a total of 8 maltese that were shown...and 2 of them were hers. For all we know she could be getting bombarded with tons of email right now and is trying to weed out the serious inquiries from the not-so-serious. If she was willing to talk to you...maybe your email impressed her and she wanted to take the time to get to know more about you!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Got an email from Bar-Tell Maltese. I'm going to post it here and would like to know what you guys think. Also if there is anything else I should ask her about. I think she sounds pretty good.



> Hi Kristi,
> 
> I want to thank you for your interest in our beautiful little breed.  Let me introduce myself and present you with my creditentials:
> 
> As you already know, I am a member of The American Maltese Association and follow the guidelines that are set forth for my breeding program.
> 
> Bar-Tell Maltese is a very small breeding program.  I only average three litters a year as all my dogs are treated as pets and live in my house.  I have been breeding and showing Maltese for almost 20 years and am proud to have produced nearly 50 champions!!!  I am a show breeder, therefore my puppies are not available until they are at least 12 weeks old, and sometimes older (depending on the bite, as the adult teeth don't emerge until that age!!) and at that time they are semi-housebroken and quite social.  All the pets are sold with a spay/neuter contract and may not be bred.  The males start at $1000.00 and the females start at $1500.00.
> 
> Spencer, IA is located in the Northwest corner of Iowa, about 30 miles from the Minnesota border.  I possibly have a litter of puppies due next month. However, I will not promise any of them as yet, because if they are of "show" quality, I could very easily choose to keep them and put championship titles on them.  I will be happy to keep in touch if any (or all) should become available.
> 
> I am enclosing a couple of pictures of my dogs, both in show pictures and casual shots taken here at home.
> Here is a sample of what Bar-Tell Maltese look like.  Hope you enjoy them!! .........let me know what you think.
> 
> I will try to answer your additional questions as best I can.  The first four questions are answered above.
> 
> I only raise and show Maltese.  I'm hooked on the breed and choose not to have any other dogs!!
> 
> I have not encountered any genetic problems in my breeding program in nearly 20 years, so I guess I haven't tested any of my dogs.
> 
> I can furnish you with references (people who have purchased puppies in the past) and will be more than happy to supply you with them if (or when) a puppy would become available.
> 
> My puppies are introduced to Eukanuba Puppy initially when they are weaned.  Shortly thereafter I feed the puppies Purina ProPlan Chicken and Rice Puppy and the adults are fed Purina ProPlan Chicken and Rice Adult.
> 
> As stated above, I do compete in conformation and do not breed any dogs that have not completed their AKC Championship.
> 
> Yes, I do have a written contract that includes a health guarantee which I will also share with you if (or when) a puppy should become available.
> 
> If you have any other questions, please feel free to email or call anytime.[/B]


----------



## Ladysmom

Wow, she seems to meet all the qualifications of a reputable breeder, doesn't she?

The only thing that would concern me is that she doesn't do any genetic testing. That seems odd since she otherwise seems to follow the responsible breeder guidelines to a "t".

Here is a great list of questions to ask a breeder that explains some of the genetic tests you should ask about.

http://www.rottie-l.org/questions4breeder.html


----------



## nataliecmu

I think she sounds like a reputable breeder. I would just say while you are still looking get to know her as a breeder a little better







Good luck! I'm thinking you should post those pictures she was talking about


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

She forgot to attach them or something. I asked her to resend them. For some reason it took TWO DAYS for the email to get to me. Can't figure out why.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 1 2005, 02:00 PM
> *Ok, sorry to $itch but this kind of torked me off.  I just got an email response from Cheryl Filson.
> "I am sorry, but I do not answer lists of questions.  I much prefer chit chatting and being able to both learn about each other."
> 
> Then she gives me her number, which is different than the number on the AMA website.  I emailed her back to let her know that the number was wrong.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38988*


[/QUOTE]

I agree with Ms Magnolia too. That was really a bad first impression. She sounds unfriendly....but then again she said "chit chatting" not "talking on the phone" or something. 

You would think that they'd be ask those same questions so many times that they'd have a Q&A document saved by now. 

Lady's mom-Maybe she feels she doesn't need to test because she's had no problem for over 20 yrs and has a health guarantee. Are those tests expensive? Maybe she's trying to not raise the prices any higher? I dont know.







hehe


----------



## msmagnolia

This breeder sounds very much like my own breeder. I love the small operation because the pets CAN and DO actually live in their homes. How much does this genetic testing cost? Is there anyway that it would be reasonable enough that you would considered offering to pay to have it done? I suspect that small breeding operations wait until they have a problem before they begin doing the testing. Unfortunately you don't want to be the one who has the dog with the first problem. She just sounds wonderful in nearly every way. Let us know what you decide to do. I guess it would be a calculated risk on your part but at least all the other info is in order. Her prices seem pretty good too. My breeder was more expensive than that, so I think you're pretty lucky there!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 4 2005, 03:32 PM
> *This breeder sounds very much like my own breeder.  I love the small operation because the pets CAN and DO actually live in their homes.  How much does this genetic testing cost?  Is there anyway that it would be reasonable enough that you would considered offering to pay to have it done?  I suspect that small breeding operations wait until they have a problem before they begin doing the testing.  Unfortunately you don't want to be the one who has the dog with the first problem.  She just sounds wonderful in nearly every way.  Let us know what you decide to do.  I guess it would be a calculated risk on your part but at least all the other info is in order.  Her prices seem pretty good too.  My breeder was more expensive than that, so I think you're pretty lucky there!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39954*


[/QUOTE]


Sounds a lot like my breeder also...except she doesn't breed for show etc...but hers are born/raised underfoot-in the house etc....They go play in the backyard...but live in the house...she has SO many...it often makes me giggle when I think about all the white fluffy butts running around her all the time...


----------



## Ladysmom

This is not Maltese specific, but it does have the cost of the individual genetic tests here:

http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/dbb.html

Of course, this would be for both parents so it would be double.

Another good test to get would be the liver/bile acids test on the puppy. I know a figure has been quoted here a few times, but I can't remember what it was!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Ok, I got the pictures of the Barbara (Bar-Tell Maltese). Here is the link: Some of Bar-Tell Maltese dogs


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Awww...they have squishy faces...







Very cute/pretty dogs!


----------



## sheila2182

AWWWWWWWW,too cute !!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I really like the first 2 pictures. They are of the same dog.


----------



## denise&chico

oh that puppy on the first page to the right is goregous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------

